# The Great Saddle Search!



## waresbear

Finding larger saddles is a tad tricky. Never realized this before as I am an average sized rider, 15" western, 16" english. Now my husband has taken up riding, he's a bigger guy 6ft close to 200lbs. Largest saddle I could find for him with an adjustable gullet with an 18" wintec for english. Now we have to find 17" roping saddle that fits his horse since he wants to chase some cows with his friends. I suppose saddle manufactors think only standard size women ride? In all fairness, they cater to the largest (in numbers) market to glean the most profit.


----------



## raisinandelana

I found an older stubben 18" at a local tack swap a few years back for 125 bucks. It is kinda tight since I gained weight but no way am I gunna spring out over 1000 bucks for a new one! And my western saddle is a 15....but for some reason its not that big of a difference in that to a 17 for me idk why lol and that saddle was free...( its a tex ttan hefford brand and nice!) But I always keep my eyes peeled for that perfect dressage saddle even though my "ranch horse" who is gaited will never be a. English horse


----------



## kitten_Val

I've seen very used XXL size english saddle in my local tack store (selling new saddles mostly). So they are not easy to find but definitely out there.


----------



## coffeegod

I found my 20" Australian on ebay. It may be a bit small for me but I refuse to buy what I want Kimberley Series Aussie Saddles until Hugo stops growing. I figure I can use this saddle as a knock around/loaner after I get the expensive Kimberley I want.

One of my friends had excellent luck at an auction. Found a 20" western for next to nothing.


----------



## raisinandelana

I loveeeeeeeeeee auctions )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures

I found my 17in wintec western at the tack store, on sale, for $250. But I've been browsing Ebay lately. They have some fair deals on matching tack sets for reasonable prices. I saw some known brands, too. Hard buying tack online, but larger tack is easier to resell because people can't find them everywhere, IMO.


----------



## smrobs

I get my saddles from Corriente and they can make up to an 18" seat in many of their tree styles. The only drawback with them is that their trees are standard with FQHB and a 7" gullet. Fits great on average sized stock horses but you are kinda SOL if you have a horse that is wider or narrower than that. Very affordable too, I got mine for less than $700. Fantastic working quality saddles.


----------



## Stan

I have a rule after coming to grief when a saddle caused my horse to go balistic. If the manufacture does not put his name on the saddle I don't put my name on the check.
I brought my saddle from Western saddles; Billy Cook, Circle Y , Tucker & used western trail saddles and can't complain about the service. They also at times have second hand saddles. They also have video of assesments of the stock they sell, tools to measure the horse and a guide to fit the saddle to the bum.


----------



## dee

I bought a 20" western saddle on Ebay. It was a cheap piece of crap, but the seat was comfy - really fit my fat backside. Unfortunately, I failed to notice that the saddle had an 8" gullet....way to wide for my high withered girl. I checked all the 20" saddles on Ebay - they all had 8" gullets. Guess the saddle makers only think large people should ride draft horses?


----------



## kitten_Val

I just saw really big one on eBay (I'm looking for dressage saddle myself, so checking out all options). Looked nice, but I'm not sure how good it is given the price...


----------

